# Proper Lights?



## barronsrental (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey everyone! I am looking for some light to up light a tent or light splash it. I need something low voltage, not drawing an excessive amount of power, and doesn't get too hot. Also, main problem, all LEDs I've seen have that blue glow, when we really need something that is warm white. Any suggestions??? Much appreciated.


----------



## crgranner (Jul 29, 2013)

Have you looked into ETC's new LED's. The Vivid R's are fantastic.


----------



## len (Jul 29, 2013)

Many of the latest LED products have a white version, or are RGBW or RGBA so you can get a warmer white. I'd look into things that are outdoor rated. While it can be a challenge to buy from China, you can search Alibaba, although some people feel that the aggravation is not worth the savings.


----------

